# Escambia Flathead Tournament



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I hear they are having a Flathead tournament on Escambia this weekend. Anyone have any information.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

It should be a fun competition.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Ill be there.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I have not seen anything in writing. I herd about it through the grape vine. I think a bar in Molino is putting it on but don't quote on that.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Slot Pursuit said:


> I have not seen anything in writing. I herd about it through the grape vine. I think a bar in Molino is putting it on but don't quote on that.


Interesting, I need more info.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm a pretty good investigative researcher. 

The tournament will be at
*Louie's Bar*
*271 Molino Rd, Molino, FL 32577
Give them a call for details **850-754-0278
entry fee is $50 a boat
*


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Very good, I know who to call when I need some infomation.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

And a fish fry will be held on Sunday after final weigh-in. 100% payback on entries wit an additional lunker fee of 10 dollars. 5 fish per boat per day. Weigh-in on Saturday and Sunday. Lunker fish can come from 5 on board. Limb-lines welcome so should be some nice fish caught.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> And a fish fry will be held on Sunday after final weigh-in. 100% payback on entries wit an additional lunker fee of 10 dollars. 5 fish per boat per day. Weigh-in on Saturday and Sunday. Lunker fish can come from 5 on board. Limb-lines welcome so should be some nice fish caught.



Are you going to be attending?


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

No dynamite.........that's not fair.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Any one from PFF besides me and some friends going to fishing this thing this weekend?


----------



## Jrunner24 (Oct 23, 2012)

I’m considering it on Sunday.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I think I will donate to it.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

This tournament was a joke. The weigh in was 1:00 to 2:00 pm, go to weigh a fish in at 1:10 and the been weighing fish in all day. While no one was there.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Well guys we thought the weigh in was at 3pm but it was at 2pm, nope 'Disqualified" we showed up at 2:45 and ended up very disappointed. So two days of fishing was just a total loss, the biggest fish weighed in was 30lbs not even close to our fish. Oh well it is what it is.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Good fish, what did he weigh? Was you fishing out of a Keywest boat?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Slot Pursuit said:


> Good fish, what did he weigh? Was you fishing out of a Keywest boat?



He weighed 40.8, yep that was us.:thumbsup: We had some other fish that went under 10lbs, we also lost another fish that was pretty damn big as well. Just not our weekend I guess.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Man that's heart breaking to hear. At least deep down you know that ya'll really won the tourney.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm the one that started setting hooks just up from you Friday after afternoon.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Slot Pursuit said:


> I'm the one that started setting hooks just up from you Friday after afternoon.


What kinda boat did you have? I think the fish may still be in spawn or something because the bite was extremely slow.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

It is an old Bass Tracker.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

San56dra said:


> I herd about it through the grape vine. I think a bar in Molino is putting it on but don't quote on that.


Its been over


----------

